# Godin Progression Plus or Passion rg3?



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi all. With the holidays approaching, I am on the hunt for a backup electric guitar. After eeding to turn in my Godin LGX-SA for repairs during the summer and being stuck without an electric until just before a gig I decided not to cut it so fine and fork ou the money for a backup. I am currently debating between the Godin Progression Plus and the Godin Passion rg3. I'm looking for a single coil this time around, to provide an alternate to the amazing humbuckers on the lgx-SA. Has anyone played either one or both of these? What are thoughts and recommendations? The Passion rg3 is the more expensive of the two, so I assume that says something. There was a factory second from Long and Mcquade on sale for $850 (even cheaper than the brand new progression plus at $995), and I took too long to decide.. so someone got to it first! I'm still kicking myself over that. Any thoughts are appreciated! I have become a huge fan of Godin guitars in the last few years after owning both a Seagull and what may be one of their flagship guitars with the lgx-SA. They are definitely an underappreciated name!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Personally I would get a Progression given that choice--as it would be more different than what I have--but eitehr one would be a fine addition...


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

What do you currently have? Either choice I make will be good since I don't have any single coil strat style guitars at the moment. Curious to see what others have to say.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why not another LGX? If you want a backup for gigging, and you usually use 1 guitar for the whole set, you may not want your backup guitar sounding drastically different.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm with budda. 
I always used guitars with humbuckers and for some reason I got a prs se with p90s as my backup and I never liked the sound because it was so different.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Do you play original material or covers? 

If original, you can do whatever you want to a song. 

If covers, you need to know that your gear will do a creditable job with the new guitar. From my experience, after a few drinks the crowd will accept any version that they can recognize.

Anyway, I support the idea of a different guitar for a second guitar. I use humbuckers with coil taps, single coils with tapped HB at bridge and also P90's. So you really need *THREE* guitars!!! Lol.


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

A backup is only partially why I want to get one of these two.. I also just want a single coil guitar for the different set of tones I can get. I don't play original material, because I can't write to save my life. But I do play in church, which I suppose equates to being a cover player... and depending on style and the particular set of songs, having a different guitar would do well to expand my tonal range. Would also be handy for recording, as when I do record, mostly on my own at home, it tends to be covers as well.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I would equate playing in church to original. 

You are not copying a recording (I presume), and so, you are free to choose the sounds that are suited to the song, the arrangement, the audience and the other musicians. 

BTW, I too am impressed with the value of Godin guitars. I have the Core P90 -- and have no problem setting aside a custom-built Fury when I need to use the Godin.


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Actually, we do try and stick to the recordings as much as we can when possible. I'm not the worship leader, but our church is big enough to have a full band, so we generally play as close to the sound of the original as possible. Also just depends on the church I play at. I did play the p90 once, and I liked it... it was just out of my budget at the time. I'm just debating whether to get the progression, or save up for the rg3 though from other guitarists I know who have looked at it, they think $1900 is a little much if I can get a similar for pretty mch a $1000 cheaper and from the limited info is still a guitar more than worth that much. Surprised noone else has chimed in who actually ones either of these, though... and as a side note, that HDR has impressed me every time I have had a chance to try it out.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

You need to A/B the two at the same time in the same place. If there is no significant difference save the money. It can be simple as that. I know lots if great players who own cheaper guitars.

Sorry I can't help, but I will be watching with interest to see what the guys say...


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Any input at all is helpful! I do plan to a/b them as soon as I can, unfortunately my local L and M only has one progression in stock and no passion rg3's.


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Any other thoughts from anyone?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I just picked this one up a little while ago and love it. Godin Session Custom. Give it a try.

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/ng-godin-session-custom.172265/


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm going in to my closest L and M today, and will probably a/b a progression and a strat. Might try the session custom as well, though I've never been much of a fan of the H/S configuration. I tried the regular session as well, just didn't sing as well as I would like... and there's no hdr in it, of course.


----------



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

Clement-C said:


> Hi all. With the holidays approaching, I am on the hunt for a backup electric guitar. After eeding to turn in my Godin LGX-SA for repairs during the summer and being stuck without an electric until just before a gig I decided not to cut it so fine and fork ou the money for a backup. I am currently debating between the Godin Progression Plus and the Godin Passion rg3. I'm looking for a single coil this time around, to provide an alternate to the amazing humbuckers on the lgx-SA. Has anyone played either one or both of these? What are thoughts and recommendations? The Passion rg3 is the more expensive of the two, so I assume that says something. There was a factory second from Long and Mcquade on sale for $850 (even cheaper than the brand new progression plus at $995), and I took too long to decide.. so someone got to it first! I'm still kicking myself over that. Any thoughts are appreciated! I have become a huge fan of Godin guitars in the last few years after owning both a Seagull and what may be one of their flagship guitars with the lgx-SA. They are definitely an underappreciated name!


I got one of those factory seconds from L&M. It had a few surface scratches you had to look to find. There was also a little ding on the fret board. One of the wooden covers on the back was a bit rough cut and was poorly panted on the sides of it. Haven't had a chance to play it yet as I just moved and amp is kind of hard to get to. Also didn't have long to look at it as I'm working out of town and I was just home for the weekend and it was a busy one. Will give it a good once over this weekend. Big concern with it though is there was no certification with it and it was an 08 model. Godin tells me it sat in the warehouse till Nov 1 of this year when L&M bought it. I don't know how many they bought. I can't understand how they had it sit around for 10 years. Still waiting for a reply from both L&M and Godin about the certs and it being an 08 model. Does seem like a nice guitar. Very light. I'll try to let you know how I make out with it


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Pontiac6million said:


> I got one of those factory seconds from L&M... I'll try to let you know how I make out with it


Is it the Progression or the Passion?


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Pontiac6million said:


> I got one of those factory seconds from L&M. It had a few surface scratches you had to look to find. There was also a little ding on the fret board. One of the wooden covers on the back was a bit rough cut and was poorly panted on the sides of it. Haven't had a chance to play it yet as I just moved and amp is kind of hard to get to. Also didn't have long to look at it as I'm working out of town and I was just home for the weekend and it was a busy one. Will give it a good once over this weekend. Big concern with it though is there was no certification with it and it was an 08 model. Godin tells me it sat in the warehouse till Nov 1 of this year when L&M bought it. I don't know how many they bought. I can't understand how they had it sit around for 10 years. Still waiting for a reply from both L&M and Godin about the certs and it being an 08 model. Does seem like a nice guitar. Very light. I'll try to let you know how I make out with it


You’ve got lots of time for moving, we want pics of the guitar! No more excuses, come on now!


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Impressions would be welcome! I was wondering about that, if it was the same factory second I saw. The fact that it's a 08 model would explain the price drop to $850. Crazy... can't wait to hear what you think!


----------



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


KapnKrunch said:


> Is it the Progression or the Passion?


It was the Passion RG 3.


----------



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

StratCat said:


> You’ve got lots of time for moving, we want pics of the guitar! No more excuses, come on now!


Will try and post some pics this weekend


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Sound samples wouldn't hurt either. I got the chance to a/b a progression plus and a MIM strat yesterday... and the difference is way too close to call! The fourth position on the progression plus doesn't have as much spank as I would like, but I suspect that is probably due to the JB junior in the bridge rather than three single coil pickups, as the JB is a humbucker, if I have my facts right. But they both have great sparkle and chime to them, and they both feel great though the progression plus's neck did feel a little thinner. And that HDR, with the amp gain turned up to just slightly dirty, absolutely made that guitar sing especially in on the neck pickup. Decisions, decisions! I'm definitely torn on this one.


----------



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

Just took this guitar to the guy who does set up on my guitars. Says it is not that uncommon for guitars to sit around in warehouses that long. He was not that impressed with it. This guitar was 3 grand or so when it first came out. What he picked out right away is that it had a pot metal trem block. For a guitar that was supposed to be their best guitar at the time it seems to be a big cheap out. I'm not very knowledgeable on trem systems but that is this guys bread and butter. He was not impressed and I found it a bit disappointing as Robert Godin said they made no compromises on this guitar. May take it back to L&M this weekend. Will try and post some picks later


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Pontiac6million said:


> Just took this guitar to the guy who does set up on my guitars. Says it is not that uncommon for guitars to sit around in warehouses that long. He was not that impressed with it. This guitar was 3 grand or so when it first came out. What he picked out right away is that it had a pot metal trem block. For a guitar that was supposed to be their best guitar at the time it seems to be a big cheap out. I'm not very knowledgeable on trem systems but that is this guys bread and butter. He was not impressed and I found it a bit disappointing as Robert Godin said they made no compromises on this guitar. May take it back to L&M this weekend. Will try and post some picks later


"Pot metal" is a vague term. The correct term is "casting". Is it cast gold? Cast iron? Cast zinc & tin & lead and copper? Cast aluminium? Bellbrass? 

Did he do a metallurgical analysis or is he just a friggin know-it-all? Try to find out what the piece is cast from before you return it. 

Three grand is too much for any guitar. If you paid a sensible smount and you like the guitar... contact Godin. If they can't give you a satisfactory answer, then I agree -- sketchy to say the least. 

Glenn McDougall at Fury guitars would give a half hour lecture about the development of the brass alloy that he developed for his guitars. To much zinc -- too shrill. Too much lead -- too dull. Etc.etc.


----------



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah I had ordered a guitar from Glenn but sadly he was unable to complete my order before he passed. Found him too late but had a couple of 2 hour phone calls with him and many emails. That man sold me on him. The guy is not a know it all but does build his own guitars by hand. I think he is very particular about trem systems and takes pride in being able to fix and keep in tune Floyd Rose stuff like that. I think he just thinks a guitar like this should use better trem blocks. In saying that he just used the term pot metal and I guess that is vague. Could be zinc. I'm still on the fence. Could be upgraded. Will try and post a few pics now. Thanks for the reply. I wonder what trem block the progression uses


----------



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

How do I post pics from my phone? Thanks


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Pontiac6million said:


> The guy is not a know it all but does build his own guitars by hand. I think he is very particular about trem systems and takes pride in being able to fix and keep in tune Floyd Rose stuff like that. I think he just thinks a guitar like this should use better trem blocks. In saying that he just used the term pot metal and I guess that is vague. Could be zinc. I'm still on the fence. Could be upgraded. Will try and post a few pics now. Thanks for the reply. I wonder what trem block the progression uses


Just let me repeat for clarity sake. Just because it is a casting, does not mean it is low quality. You need to find out what it is. It could be BETTER than what your friend uses. 

It won't be pure zinc or anything else, always an alloy. Even aluminium contains various amounts of magnesium to alter its properties. We have a guy in this forum who is a metallurgist. Be nice to hear from him...


----------



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Just let me repeat for clarity sake. Just because it is a casting, does not mean it is low quality. You need to find out what it is. It could be BETTER than what your friend uses.
> 
> It won't be pure zinc or anything else, always an alloy. Even aluminium contains various amounts of magnesium to alter its properties. We have a guy in this forum who is a metallurgist. Be nice to hear from him...


I will try and contact Godin but have not found their customer service that great so far. Still trying to post some pics but can't seem to figure it out


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Pontiac6million said:


> I will try and contact Godin but have not found their customer service that great so far. Still trying to post some pics but can't seem to figure it out


I just paid to become a Gold Member to post pictures. Its not much, Pontiac. 

Yeah good luck with Godin. Its not like talking to Glenn. God bless him.


----------



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> I just paid to become a Gold Member to post pictures. Its not much, Pontiac.
> 
> Yeah good luck with Godin. Its not like talking to Glenn. God bless him.


Thanks for your input. I'll look into the membership. I guess I can't post photos without that. I'll see what godin have to say and decide. I'll dig out the amp and plug it in. I'll try to decide on Monday. Price wise it is a good deal from brand new price but should have included the certification. I'll just have to see what I think of it. My knowledge of the trem systems is basically 0. Any other opinions about this guitar are welcomed and also on the progression which is what the thread was started with. Sorry I guess I kinda took over the thread. I guess I'd vote for the a b comparison. Always good to try before you buy. I would probably take the progression over the Mex strat buy the way. The godin neck on the passion is a lot better then I was expecting.


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't know about the passion you got which was from 2008 if I remember right, but the ones they pump ou now use stainless steel saddles for thebridge... but I definitely have no knowledge of trem blocks at all, so can't really speak to that. No worries though on taking over the thread. I did say any discussion is welcome. haha. Just seems not a lot of people play either of these guitars. I definitely like the neck on the progression, very slim and easy to get to different places very quickly. I did find the strat a bit easier to bend with, however.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

The tone and sustain from the block material may have been matched to the guitar. 
The Fender USA Strat blocks are machined from a solid block of metal, but the off shore blocks are cast. The machined blocks are supposed to have better sustain, tone etc.


----------



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

Clement-C said:


> I don't know about the passion you got which was from 2008 if I remember right, but the ones they pump ou now use stainless steel saddles for thebridge... but I definitely have no knowledge of trem blocks at all, so can't really speak to that. No worries though on taking over the thread. I did say any discussion is welcome. haha. Just seems not a lot of people play either of these guitars. I definitely like the neck on the progression, very slim and easy to get to different places very quickly. I did find the strat a bit easier to bend with, however.


I guess only you know which is more comfortable and what you like the sound of better. Both are reasonably priced. Both even better used if you can find. Be interested to know what you decide. I'm going to keep the passion. It was priced right. Is light comfortable neck(although I probably would like a bit thinker as I'm 6'5''), and I need a single coil guitar. I still need to play more with it but it does have a good tonal range to me anyway


----------



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

Pontiac6million said:


> I guess only you know which is more comfortable and what you like the sound of better. Both are reasonably priced. Both even better used if you can find. Be interested to know what you decide. I'm going to keep the passion. It was priced right. Is light comfortable neck(although I probably would like a bit thinker as I'm 6'5''), and I need a single coil guitar. I still need to play more with it but it does have a good tonal range to me anyway


You are right it might be matched to the guitar. It is a strat but it is chambered which I think is rare. Can always be upgraded later. I'll run with it


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Pontiac6million said:


> Thanks for your input. I'll look into the membership. I guess I can't post photos without that. I'll see what godin have to say and decide. I'll dig out the amp and plug it in. I'll try to decide on Monday. Price wise it is a good deal from brand new price but should have included the certification. I'll just have to see what I think of it. My knowledge of the trem systems is basically 0. Any other opinions about this guitar are welcomed and also on the progression which is what the thread was started with. Sorry I guess I kinda took over the thread. I guess I'd vote for the a b comparison. Always good to try before you buy. I would probably take the progression over the Mex strat buy the way. The godin neck on the passion is a lot better then I was expecting.


I post pics using my Imgur account. Upload from your phone / iPad into imgur, copy link, past link into GC photo link (see above next to happy face).

Edit - regarding whatever the term is made of; if you like the guitar, how it feels, how it sounds, how it looks....who cares what the term is made of. And if you don’t like how it sounds, you could always try a different term before you ditch the guitar.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for that review video! I think I may have stumbled across that one a while back. I definitely like the tones from the passion, for sure, but without hearing the progression played through the same setup or playing both side by side, it's definitely hard to make a direct comparison.

Pontiac6million, definitely will keep this thread updated whenever I make the choice. At this point, it's looking like the progression, if nothing else the fact that it's more within my budget. lol I'm also on the hunt for a single coil guitar, hence why I started this thread.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

FWIW, I had the opportunity to test play two 'new' Passion RG-3s: a spruce/maple body w rosewood neck (made ca. 2008) and the cedar/mahogany w maple neck (ca. 2014) , as a local store is clearing these out for $799. IMHO these two are dramatically different-- spruce/maple body is a LOT brighter! I much preferred the cedar/mahogany. FWIW, I checked out the trem blocks and the spruce/maple had a 'half' block of whatever metal, and the cedar/mahogany had a full size brass block. If anyone is interested (they do ship) I can forward store details via PM.


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

If they're still around for $700, please do forward them! I'd love to at least have a look and play.


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Can anyone clarify the progression plus specs? Godin says basewood on their site, but other people have mentioned maple, which isn't mentioned by Godin. And the Guitar Interactive review says maple and poplar, I believe... so which is it? Also I find it curious that there's nothing mentioned about bridge and saddle materials.


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Well, the debate can finally be put to rest! Got my hands on a fantastic passion RG 3 for $899. Factory second, but neither person I showed found any significant flaws... maple and spruce body with a rosewood fingerboard. I'm very curious to know why Godin put this one out as a factory second. Everything seems o work fine... I think after a professional this thing will play beautifully. Thanks to Dave P from the forum for the tip about the deal!


----------

